

Show HN: Search the open social graph - RKoutnik
http://needlehunt.com/

======
RKoutnik
I know a lot of you will complain about the Facebook-only sign in. This was a
deliberate decision on our part. There are several features in the product
(most importantly, searching your own graph) that require some sort of social
sign-on, and Facebook was the best option for us. A Twitter signin is in the
works - we'll bump up the priority if anyone here is interested.

